# Finally got round to documenting the meagre collection



## Tom499 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cattleya mossiae alba
Cattleya intermedia alba
Cattleya LCB HardYai Delight 
Laeliocattleya Miva Royal Chocolate "Delice" 
Cattleya Valewood x LC Log Cabin AM/AOS 
Brassolaelia cattleya Oconee 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS x Cattlianthe Chocolate Dop 'Kodama' AM/AOS
Cattleya Pink Jaguar (C. Sophia Martin x C. Thospol Spot)
Brassocattleya Makai 'Mazumi'

Coelogyne Intermedia (cristata x tomentosa)
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne Unchained Melody (cristata x flaccida)
Coelogyne huettneriana
Coelogyne tomentosa

Cycnodes Wine Delight (Cyc. lehmannii x Morm. sinuata) 

Dendrobium Cassiope (monoliforme x nobile) 
Dendrobium kingianum 

Paph. micranthum
Paph. bullenianum
Paph. supardii
Paph. moquettianum
Paph. insigne x 4
Paph. Callosum x2
Paph. wardii
Paph. Magic Lantern
Paphiopedilume Wossner Vietnam Gold (armeniacum x vietnamense) 
Paph. Prime Child x 2 
Paph. Michael Koopowitz x gigantifolium 
Paphiopedilum PEOY x Susan Booth
Paph. Tokyo Black ????
Paph. Unknown2 x 2 
Paph. Unknown1
Paph. Jolly Roger x Rheingold (seedlings)

Phrag. Hanne Popov (besseae x schlimii)
Phrag. schlimii
Phrag. Lemoinierianum (Calurum (longifolium x Sedenii) x Sedenii) 
Phrag. Eric Young (longifolium x besseae)
Phrag. Sedenii (longifolium x schlimii)
Phrag. Schroderae (caudatum X Sedenii) 

Pleione Fuego
Pleione Myojin 
Pleione Kublai Khan

Sarcrochilis Harmannii
Neofinetia falcata x 3/4


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2012)

Have some nice ones there...how large is the supardii?


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 12, 2012)

Its a baby =p

I'm attempting to grow warmer multies on a windowsill with a heat mat.


----------

